# The 75 gallon "Jungle"



## www.glass-gardens.com (Jun 3, 2004)

This tank has now been up and running for 6 months after a complete tear down.

The substrate is a 6 year old laterite clay product that unfortunately I can't seem to find anymore, it was marketed as "tropical laterite", looks like ground up clay pots and it makes plants root like no tomorrow. I use iron tabs once every two months and dose with Flourish per label. Lighting is with 6 - 40 watts 6500K NO tubes and automated CO2 injection. Weekly prunings are a must.


----------



## Mack (Jun 25, 2004)

Really great tank.


----------



## Jeff Kropp (Apr 25, 2004)

This shot depicts well the clear sparkle of a well balanced tank. 
On my screen the color balance seems good and the wide angle 
is sharp. What camera is this?
___
Jeff


----------



## www.glass-gardens.com (Jun 3, 2004)

The camera is an Olympus C-740 with a custom white balance in camera. I'm very impressed with it for what I paid actually.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I love this tank! Does that camera have a macro mode?


----------



## www.glass-gardens.com (Jun 3, 2004)

The C740 has a macro mode that allows focusing down to 1.2" although I have found that 1.5" is about the closest you want to go, after that, metering and focus tend to be a bit off and DOF is lacking.

I posted a picture here:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1762&highlight=mi+amano

taken with the macro mode


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Wow I like it! I have the olympus c-700uz. As far as i can tell there is no macro mode on it. Nice pic!


----------

